# PC fährt nicht mehr hoch, Lüfter funktionieren?



## Uscomedo (5. Januar 2017)

*PC fährt nicht mehr hoch, Lüfter funktionieren?*

Hallo, 
Der PC funktionierte immer normal, doch eines Tages als ich ihn anschaltete, fuhr er nicht hoch. Es ertönte kein Beep Sound wie üblich und der Bildschirm blieb schwarz, aber alles weitere funktionierte normal. (Also Kühler und so) Ich machte ihn von hinten aus (mit dem Netzteilschalter) und wieder an. Das wiederholte ich einige Male bis das "Beep Geräusch" ertönte und er wieder normal hochfuhr. Einige Monate später trat das Problem immer öfter auf und ich musste den PC immer öfter aus- und wieder anschalten damit er normal hochfuhr.
Vor ein paar Tagen trat das Problem wieder auf und ich versuchte es immer wieder mit an und ausschalten doch diesmal fuhr er nicht mehr hoch... 
Der Beep Sound ertönt also nicht und der Bilschirm bleibt schwarz, aber die Kühler und alles andere laufen ganz normal als ob der PC an wäre. Egal wie oft ich ihn also aus und anschalte, er fährt nicht mehr hoch... 
Ich dachte erst an den Be-Quiet Bug, aber ich habe gar kein Be-Quiet Netzteil.
-Hab das Netzteil also ersetzt, nichts hat sich getan. (Vielleicht hab ich die Kabel ja falsch eingesteckt?)
-RAM Riegel abwechselnd rausgenommen, nichts.
-Bios Reset durchgeführt, nichts.
-Bios Batterie gewechselt, auch nichts...

Der PC ist schon etwas älter, ungefähr 7 Jahre alt.

Ich hoffe ich bekomme hier endlich Hilfe 

LG
Uscomedo

Hier ist mein altes Netzteil:


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt nicht mehr hoch, Lüfter funktionieren?*

Möglicherweise hat`s auch das Mainboard zerissen.Bei dem alter können auch schonmal Kondensatoren kaputt sein.Da es auch immer schlechter wurde.
Wie sieht denn der Rest der Hardware aus?
Hat deine Cpu Onboard Grafik?


----------



## AMD-FXler (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt nicht mehr hoch, Lüfter funktionieren?*

Hallo Uscomedo

Auf Anhieb würden mir die Spannungswandler auf dem mainboard einfallen.

Kannst du mal kucken, ob die Kapazitoren eventuell aufgeplatzt oder aufgebläht snd?
Setze dir nen Link rein, damit du nen Anhaltspunkt hast

Reinhold Dorfler Kfz Elektronik

Welche Komponenten sind denn verbaut?
CPU
Mainboard
Netzteil etc

Da war ich zu langsam^^


----------



## Uscomedo (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt nicht mehr hoch, Lüfter funktionieren?*

Nein, ich habe eine Grafikkarte.


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt nicht mehr hoch, Lüfter funktionieren?*

@ AMD-FXler
Du hast es aber besser ausgedrückt



Uscomedo schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe eine Grafikkarte.


das hilft uns nicht weiter
Die komplette Hardware die du hast wäre hilfreich.


----------



## AMD-FXler (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt nicht mehr hoch, Lüfter funktionieren?*

@ Schwarzseher  Ach Quatsch  Auch nicht viel anders als dein Post


----------



## Uscomedo (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt nicht mehr hoch, Lüfter funktionieren?*

Hahaha ok 
Also hier meine Komponenten:
Mainboard: Medion MS 7797
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3350P 3,1 GHz
RAM: 2 x 2 GB DDR
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 650
Achja und ich konnte nichts entdecken was geplatzt ist...
Und hier noch ein Bild meines Mainboards falls das hilfreich ist.. 
http://www.computer-store-berlin.de...1-Intel-B75-Mainboard-ATX-Sockel-1155--1-.JPG


----------



## AMD-FXler (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt nicht mehr hoch, Lüfter funktionieren?*

Ah ok, Medion ; Dachte schon an sowas, als ich das FSP Netzteil gesehn habe.
Als Office PC's sind die aber nicht übel. Hatte selber lange einen... bis das Mainboard gestorben ist wegen den Kapazitoren^^

Deshalb habe ich diese Teile angesprochen.
Einen großen Nachteil haben die Medions aber... es gibt kaum Software/Bios updates, was das Upgraden oftmals unmöglich macht.

Ein aktuelles Foto von deinem Board wäre cool.
Auch um zu sehen, ob du das Netzteil richtig angeschlossen hast.

Als die Probleme angefangen haben, ist da im Vorfeld etwas an Hardware geändert worden?
Oder ist der PC bis auf das Netzteil noch standard?

Ansonsten mal testen, ob der PC mit nur einem Ram Riegel bootet.


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt nicht mehr hoch, Lüfter funktionieren?*

Schade die CPU hat keine Onboard Grafik.Ist warscheinlich ein Komplett PC gewesen.
Normalerweise hat ein I5 auch eine IGPU aber deiner nicht,sonst hättest du testen können ob vielleicht auch nur die Grafikkarte defekt ist.

Wenn du dich etwas auskennst,oder du jemanden kennst der sich auskennt

Dann kannst du die Null-Methode probieren,wenn noch Saft auf dem Board:Schwarzer Bildschirm/ Rechner bootet nicht/ Null-Methode - ComputerBase Forum
Da du das Netzteil schon getauscht hast und alles richtig wieder angeschlossen hast bleibt fast nur noch das Board.
Du könntest auch erstmal die anderen teile wie den Ram und die Grafikkarte woanders gegentesten ob diese teile noch laufen.

Hast du den 12 V Atx Stecker der CPU  4 o. 8 pol. auch wieder angeschlossen.Der sitzt ja oben auf dem Mainboard.


----------



## AMD-FXler (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt nicht mehr hoch, Lüfter funktionieren?*

Das Board hat doch nen HDMI Ausgang? Also sollte die iGPU ja anzusprechen sein?

Die Grafikkarte ausbauen und das Monitorkabel hinten am IO shield des Mainboard anstecken.


----------



## JanJake (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt nicht mehr hoch, Lüfter funktionieren?*

Der PC-Gott habe das Mainboard Seelig! 

Gehe stark davon aus, dass das Board durch ist mit dem Thema. Passiert oft mal. Besonders bei OEM oder billigen Board. Der Preis für so ein "super" angebot muss irgendwo her kommen. Da wird meist dann an den Spannungswandlern oder eben Kondensatoren gespart. Beim normalen nutzen halten die gerne mal 5-7 Jahren. Dann ist aber auch ende. 

Aber sonst, noch einmal alles einzeln Testen vielleicht mit einer anderen Graka oder so auch noch einmal.


----------



## AMD-FXler (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt nicht mehr hoch, Lüfter funktionieren?*



JanJake schrieb:


> Der PC-Gott habe das Mainboard Seelig!
> 
> Gehe stark davon aus, dass das Board durch ist mit dem Thema. Passiert oft mal. Besonders bei OEM oder billigen Board. Der Preis für so ein "super" angebot muss irgendwo her kommen. Da wird meist dann an den Spannungswandlern oder eben Kondensatoren gespart. Beim normalen nutzen halten die gerne mal 5-7 Jahren. Dann ist aber auch ende.
> 
> Aber sonst, noch einmal alles einzeln Testen vielleicht mit einer anderen Graka oder so auch noch einmal.



Ja, ich glaube auch, dass das Mainboard einen weg hat. Zumal ich auch mal nen Medion Komplett PC hatte und das Board auch nach genau der Zeit kaputt ging.
Bei mir waren 2 Kondensatoren aufgebläht. Auch das Verhalten des Rechners war das gleiche.

Aber gegentesten schadet nicht, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht.


----------



## Uscomedo (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt nicht mehr hoch, Lüfter funktionieren?*

Also ich habe nichts von an der Hardware geändert. Bei der Null Methode soll ich da auch die Grafikkarte vom Mainboard nehmen?
Also ich kann ein aktuelles Bild des Mainboards hochladen, aber würdet ihr in dem Kabelgewirr auch etwas erkennen?


----------



## Uscomedo (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt nicht mehr hoch, Lüfter funktionieren?*

Ok um dass dann zu testen bräuchte ich ein Hdmi Kabel :/
Also gehen wir mal davon aus, dass das Board kaputt ist mit welchem sollte ich, dass dann ersetzen? Dem gleichen oder empfiehlt ihr mir ein anderes? Und sollte ich irgendetwas dabei beachten?


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt nicht mehr hoch, Lüfter funktionieren?*

Das Board ersetzen wird schwierig wenn man nicht die komplette Platform wechseln will.Mainboards mit Sockel 1155 sind spärlich gesäht und teuer.Da findet man höchstens noch gebraucht was.Dazu weiß man nicht ob deine Cpu (Ivy Bridge) vom Board dann unterstützt wird.Denn man weiß nie welches Bios auf dem Board ist,vorallem nicht bei gebrauchten.

ist das mit deinem Board identisch?ORIGINAL MAINBOARD MEDION__ MS-7797 _s1155_CORE i3 / i5/ i7_DDR3 16GB__ USB 3.0


----------



## Uscomedo (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt nicht mehr hoch, Lüfter funktionieren?*

Ja, das ist das gleiche Mainboard hab auch danach gesucht 
Also könnte ich das Mainboard damit ersetzen?


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: PC fährt nicht mehr hoch, Lüfter funktionieren?*

Ist das bei dir auch die Rev.1.1 mit B75 Chipsatz?
 Wenn das zu 100% identisch ist sollte das gehn.


----------

